# 2008 Draft Thread (merged)



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Assuming we are picking at 13, what is everyone's top 10 draft board?
It can be a realistic draft board of who will be there or it can be best player available or a hybrid mix.
*
1-Derrick Rose*
This is a no-brainer. Our weakest spot is at point guard and he is CP3 level. KP will not break up the big 3 to get anyone in this draft so the only way we see Rose in the Rose City is if either we win the lotto or by a ticket to see him play against the Blazers. I was skeptical of him before the tourney, but he is just improving literally every day. The upside on this kid is amazing. He really is a Payton/Wade hybrid. He just looks so poise out there, always in control of his body and his IQ is through the roof. Part of me wishes we sucked a bit more this year in order to have a better shot at drafting this kid.
*
2-Russell Westbrook*
If you can't draft the best, you get the best defender to slow him down. Westbrook is untapped potential, as his improvement is drastic from Freshman to Sophomore. I hope he still has a lot of room to grow, because he looks fantastic. He does have limitations with his jump shot, but shooting wouldn't be his M.O. and he is lightning quick which enables him to get to the rim at will. He is amazing in the open court as well. Finally, what makes him so desirable is his perimeter defense. We need someone out there to bagger and hassle guys like Kobe and Monta so Roy doesn't always have to use all of his energy on defense. I like this kid so much, I would trade Rudy in order to move up and get him. Luckily, I don't think he will go that high.
*
3-Eric Gordon*
He was once a hot commodity, but after Kelvin Sampson resigned he and the team went down the drain. This could be a blessing in disguise for Portland as his stock has taken a bit of a hit. I think moving up to 6-8 to obtain him would be doable without breaking up our core. I love how he has a killer instinct and can flat out score. He reminds me a lot of Monta Ellis and that would be amazing next to Roy as well. He is a combo guard but has the necessary ball-handling skills to play point guard and isn't too small at 6'4" to play off of the ball. I haven't evaluated his defensive skills yet, but it doesn't seem to be a liability. Bottom line is I believe we need a finisher, a guy who will take shots that will keep the foot down on the gas peddle and finish teams off. All too many times have I seen our Blazers blow big leads this year because lack a killer instinct. This kid has it, and it would rub off on our guys.

*4-OJ Mayo*
Almost a reversal of Gordon's season, Mayo started slow and finished very strong. I love the idea of a big point guard and he did play very well against Memphis early on this season. What I love about him is his big game ability. He always seemed to shine in the spotlight which is what we need. Like Gordon he is a combo guard with good ball handling skills. Before USC, I had thought of him as a selfish player, but after viewing him he really looks to get his teammates involved. He also didn't have any run-ins this year at SC which is good for his character. I just love the idea of a big backcourt.
*
5-Blake Griffin*
No, PF is not need, but I could definitely get used to a 4-man rotation of LMA, Oden, Joel, and Griffin. Actually, Joel and Blake would be a match made in heaven down low. Blake is a scrapper and a bruiser, something we have been desperately searching for this year since Zach and Buck have left the franchise. Coach Mo would love this kid. I really just love the insurance factor. If one of the bigs goes down, we have suitable backups. I have only seen a few games of his, but his mid-range jumper is nice and he attacks the hoop. I can definitely see the Boozer comparisons.

*6-Danillo Gallinari*
I have never seen him play and am only going on hype. I am not sure I would trade up to obtain him, like I would the prior 5 guys. Danillo doesn't fill a need but I have heard KP has an eye for him and he is just BPA at this point for me. He would fit in if we lost James and Channing so Travis could play 4 and Martell and he could split minutes at the 3. I like the comparison to Detlef, which at least shows that some scouts believe he has some toughness in him, unlike the stereotypical Euro.

*7-Nicolas Batum*
Same as Danillo pretty much. I would love it if he turned out like Rudy Gay.

*8-DeAndre Jordan*
Now, Jordan is not ready for the NBA, but he has potential and potential for insurance. We have great depth with Joel, LMA and GO, so we could take our time with him and we do have Rudy coming over so theres an impact rookie as well as Oden, so it is not imperative to draft an impact rookie. He is a low-risk high-reward type of player if he fell to us at 13. He is physically ready, he just needs to fine tune his skills.
*
9-Kevin Love * 
I am in love with his outlet passes and think it would spark some awesome fast break opportunities. I do not think he will dominate like he did in college but at 13, that's great value. My only concern is his dad and his ego. I don't think playing in Portland would be the best thing in the world for him, there could be a lot of distractions for him. He is a defensive liability but he has shown nice range and can flat out rebound. He would be a superb backup, which is what we need at the 4.
*
10-Tyler Hansbrough*
I do not think he comes out after the Final Four loss nor would I take him at 13, I just want Psycho T on my squad. This kid goes balls out every second on the court. He would be like Brian Grant for us. Not only would he bring energy and passion to the game but he would really give LMA all he could handle in practice on a daily basis. No championship team is based around 12 superstars, it is a mixture of stars and role players and we are really lacking a guy who gets everyone fired up. Joel is like our enforcer, but Tyler would get the crowd rowdy and the team would thrive off of his energy.

Yes Beasely is not on my list. I do not think he would be a good fit for us and don't think he will be #1 level NBA prospect.
Can someone please stick this so we don't have 139852 draft threads?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I think Psycho Tyler is limited to his success in College. I dont expect him to be anything in the league, especially when he is constantly matched up against bigger, more athletic, stronger players at his position.

I personally think he is only successful at the college level because he is playing against mediocre talent almost every game. Let him guard a REAL NBA PF and we will talk. Until then, I would classify Hansbrough as a Najera/Joakim Noah prototype.

my top 10..

1. Derrick Rose
2. OJ Mayo
3. Russell Westbrook
4. Danilo Gallinari
5. DJ Augustin
6. Jerryd Bayless
7. Blake Griffin
8. Eric Gordon
9. Kevin Love
10. DeAndre Jordan


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Is Tyler coming out next year? I think I remember him saying he is playing for NC all 4 years.

1. Derrick Rose - #1 stunner
2. Jerryd Bayless - *(edit: not a)* pure PG
3. OJ Mayo - possibly has that _edge_ that we need
4. Russel Westbrook - explosive 2 with good d
5. Eric Gordon - Scoring machine
6. Blake Griffin - BEAST at PF that we need
7. Brook Lopez - Another awesome backup + insurance
8. Kevin Love - Awesome backup.
9. Psycho T - (yes I would take a shot on him.)
10. DeAndre Jordan - Insurance


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



World B. Free said:


> Is Tyler coming out next year? I think I remember him saying he is playing for NC all 4 years.
> 
> 1. Derrick Rose - #1 stunner
> 2. Jerryd Bayless - pure PG
> ...


Bayless isn't a pure PG dude...

Westbrook isn't an NBA 2 either, they are both combos.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



HurraKane212 said:


> Bayless isn't a pure PG dude...
> 
> Westbrook isn't an NBA 2 either, they are both combos.


Well gosh... my mistake. I am terribly sorry. Either way, 

PG - Roy
SG - Westbrook\Bayless

PG - Westbrook\Bayless
SG - Roy

both of these players at either guard position with Roy works absolutely fine for me.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

^yea, you got it. They could both play PG.

Bayless needs to keep developing his PG mentality more than anything. Westbrook gots it down, but needs to work on the skill of running a team and stuff. Westbrook, to me, looked like a natural PG out there vs. Memphis. they did much better with him running the point than Collison.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

^ It seems Collison is losing a lot of stock lately. I wonder if he will pan out to be a good NBA player?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I don't think so. He was thought to be a good defender, but Rose worked him over. Rose was an NBA test for Darren and he showed he can't guard the big guards. He is good in the passing lanes, but I am not sold on his overall point guard skills.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XGzllXpnBf8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XGzllXpnBf8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Westbrook vs. my ducks. I like it because half of the highlights were created by his defense. His anticipation of passing lanes and ability to stay in front of even the fastest players (like a Paul or Parker) is awesome.

Also, did you guys know that out of high school, he was just a pure shooter and an amazing defender? The fast break and driving part of his game were just added in 2 years under Howland. I think his jump shot is underrated.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/02/ucla_westbrook.html

Graet article. Some good point in it:



> At 6'3 and 190 pounds, Westbrook fits the mold size wise for a point guard in the NBA. Being blessed with a sturdy frame and long arms only adds to the intriguing physical package that he possesses. The California native owns nice explosiveness and leaping ability to add to his body, leaving little more to ask for athletically out of a potential point guard prospect





> While his offense and explosiveness at the rim may get the attention, he's also a good defender, netting nearly 2 steals per game. A few weeks back, Westbrook held super frosh O.J. Mayo to his worst offensive output of the season (4 points, 10 turnovers) with some pesky D:





> *Chad Ford*: Next to Randolph, he's my second sleeper. He's been No. 12 on our big board for the past few weeks and I think he'll crack the Top 10 by draft night. Great size, athleticism, energy. He's the best pro prospect on UCLA. Scouts have been a little late getting to the party, but the house is crowded now. No way he slips past Portland on draft night if he declares ... he'd be perfect for them.





> Last weekend, Blazers GM Kevin Pritchard and crew were at Pauley doing a little scouting and you have to believe they were watching young Westbrook very closely. Here's a great breakdown of Westbrook via Draft Express:


great news, Portland is lookin' at him closely. Looks like he would be our best bet for a prediction of who Portland wants.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

*my top 10*

1.derrick rose...obviously we need a point man and he is great

2.michael beasley...he is a 3 but i would take him if there was a good trade on the table

3.russel westbrook...awesome talent...i have him ranked as the second best guard behind rose

4.jerryd bayless...3rd best guard...will be a smart player

5.oj mayo...good combo guard with wade like talent..i still think he is a sleeper

6.nicolas batum...good potential...diaw like

7.brook lopez...great big man...could always use another big body...maybe get rid of frye

8.anthony randolph...great talent...only heard great things...can play the 3 or 4

9.tyler hansbrough...obvious sleeper pick...not sure he will be a great nba guy

10.robin lopez...another solid pick...more defensive then his brother...or rather less offensive

*honorable mention (in no order)*

hasheem thabeet, roy hibbert, brandon rush, darrel arthur, bill walker & chris dougals-roberts


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I don't think Collison will be a good pro at all. He'll just get out muscled and quicked. Look at his performance in the tournament. My quick is quicker than your quick. 

Also, as for Hansbrough, for those who think he won't hack it in the NBA..think a slightly shorter David Lee. A better Eduardo Najera maybe. A less athletic Ronnie Turiaf. The point is that there is a role for the energetic hustle player in the league. Usually not as a starter, but as a vital 7-8th man. Is he worth a lottery pick? Based on "upside" and risk/reward, probably not. But, will Hansbrough be the 13th (or better) player, career wise, from his draft. That's a definite possibility. That's the bind he's really in though. He'll be in the league in some capacity for a decade, whereas the guy drafted before him might flame out after his rookie deal.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Ed Weiland of hoopsanalyst.com has this as his top 10. In order:

Michael Beasley
Kevin Love
Derrick Rose
Ty Lawson
Tyler Smith
Austin Daye
Richard Hendrix
Nick Calathes
James Harden
Roy Hibbert

Next 10:

Blake Griffin
OJ Mayo
Kyle Singler
Robbie Hummel
Eric Gordon
Jerryd Bayless
Danny Green
JJ Hickson
Marreese Speights
Mario Chalmers

Bubble first rounders:

Ryan Anderson
Joey Dorsey
Chase Budinger
Kenny George
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Donte Greene
James Johnson
Bill Walker
Darren Collison
Anthony Randolph
Geoff McDermott
DeAndre Jordan
Hasheem Thabeet
Kyle Weaver
Pat Calathes
Jonny Flynn
DJ Augustine
DJ White
Brook Lopez
Brandon Rush

Last 20:

Russell Westbrook
Wayne Ellington
Reggie Larry
Malik Hairston
Devon Hardin
John Bryant
Jujuan Smith
Stephon Hannah
AJ Ogilvy
Jason Thompson
Greivis Vasquez
AJ Price
Jaycee Carroll
Damion James
Luke Harangody
Sean Singletary
Paul Harris
Darrell Arthur
Jeremy Pargo
Tyler Hansbrough

---

You can dimiss him all you want, his analysis has been fairly close to Kevin Ma's 'Moneyball' analysis I've seen in the past.

Examples: 

He had Javaris Crittendon ahead of Acie Law last season. Law sucks and I saw nobody else anywhere predict that.

He had Rudy Fernandez as the only SG worth anything in last year's draft. 

He had Thad Young as one of the most underrated players in the draft. 

The year before, he had Roy as the best player in the draft.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Fork said:


> You can dimiss him all you want, his analysis has been fairly close to Kevin Ma's 'Moneyball' analysis I've seen in the past.


his rankings this year are garbage.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

what do you guys think of mario chalmers. Good floor general, chris paul like defence, and can shoot or finish at the rim.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



rocketeer said:


> his rankings this year are garbage.


Figures.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNuVDXWMqcQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNuVDXWMqcQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3eZrJuAJ1TY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3eZrJuAJ1TY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdo12h1dthE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mdo12h1dthE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Fork said:


> Figures.


did you read his list? any list that puts austin daye in the top 10 is garbage. singler and hummel in the lottery? please.

and i love that you defend him as a draft analyst by saying he had crittendon over law, thad young as being underrated, and rudy being the only worthwhile sg like anything has been determined about any of them.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



> Ed Weiland of hoopsanalyst.com has this as his top 10. In order:
> 
> Michael Beasley
> Kevin Love
> ...


That would be awesome if that was what happened! Westbrook is low. We wouldn't have to trade. chad Ford said Westbrook will be top 10 though, and said no way he slips past Portland. Chad Ford said he would be perfect for us. So i'm not buying him bein' that low, but i would like it.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Fork said:


> Ed Weiland of hoopsanalyst.com has this as his top 10. In order:
> 
> Michael Beasley
> Kevin Love
> ...



Analytical profiles like these can be useful. It could cause GM's to take a second look at projected 2nd round picks who rate extremely high, or question projected lotto picks who rate extremely low. There are some trends in Ed's analysis though. He seems to understate the value of agility and speed in bigmen at the next level, as can be seen by the high rankings of Love and Hendrix. He also must place a lot of weight on guard playmaking abilities (where I agree wholeheartedly, as one of the few Blazers fans not enamored by Westbrook), and he understates athleticism. Elite athletes that he has rated highly, are some the players that I'm most excited about particularly Griffin, who'd be an absolute steal if he declared and was available at 12-13 when we draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> Assuming we are picking at 13, what is everyone's top 10 draft board?
> It can be a realistic draft board of who will be there or it can be best player available or a hybrid mix.
> *
> 1-Derrick Rose*
> ...


With a bunch of new entrants and a few defections, here is my updated top 10:

1- Derrick Rose
2- Russell Westbrook
3- Eric Gordon
4- OJ Mayo
5- Kevin Love (+4 from last week)
6- Danilo Gallinari
7- DeAndre Jordon (+1)
8- Nicolas Batum (-1)
9- Hasheem Thabeet (NR)
10-Jerryd Bayless (NR)

Dropped out:
Tyler Hansbrough- 
I don't think he'll declare and using a lotto pick on him is too much.

Blake Griffin-He said he was going back to school. I really wish he would have stayed in the draft; he would have been a bruiser.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Here is my top 10....

1. Derrick Rose PG
2. OJ Mayo CG
3. Eric Gordon CG
4. Russell Westbrook CG
5. Jerryd Bayless PG
6. Danilo Gallinari SF
7. Nicolas Batum SF
8. Donte Greene SF
9. Kevin Love PF
10. Anthony Randolph F


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Changing gears just a tad, what do people think of Donte Greene out of Syracuse? 6'10" SF. Has slipped into the 12-15 range in most mocks because he was unable to carry a crippled team by himself, and wore down late in the season.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Trade.up.for.Russell.Westbrook!

The best defensive _player_ in the entire draft.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Yea, Russel is #2 overall player on my board after Rose. I feel that we will end up with him, as Chad Ford mentioned that Pritchard likes him and scouted him and that he is perfect for us. There were articles in the paper that mentioned Westbrook to Portland.

If he does come out, then i'd say his most likely destination is Portland, as he will be a late lottery pick.



> Changing gears just a tad, what do people think of Donte Greene out of Syracuse? 6'10" SF. Has slipped into the 12-15 range in most mocks because he was unable to carry a crippled team by himself, and wore down late in the season.


I like him alot, not for us though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Donte reminds me of Rashard Lewis..and I'm not so sure that's a great thing.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Sonny-Canzano said:


> Trade.up.for.Russell.Westbrook!
> 
> The best defensive _player_ in the entire draft.



i would love to get westbrook


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

My top 10 would be...

1. Derrick Rose
2. Russell Westbrook
3. Jerryd Bayless
4. Eric Gordon
5. Anthony Randolph
6. Nicolas Batum
7. OJ Mayo
8. Tyler Smith
9. Lester Hudson
10. Danilo Gallinari/Donte Green

Pretty much PG/Combo Guards and SFs. Not in order of talent and BPA, but in how they would fit with us and our team needs.

Left of Beasly because his lack of defense, attitude and tweener size. Trading up to the #1-2 spot to get him would cost us way to much for what we were getting with him, when Rose would be MUCH better for us that high.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



whatsmyname said:


> what do you guys think of mario chalmers. Good floor general, chris paul like defence, and can shoot or finish at the rim.



Mario Chalmers is a big time sleeper in my book, I would be happy to pick him up.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Five5even said:


> I think Psycho Tyler is limited to his success in College. I dont expect him to be anything in the league, especially when he is constantly matched up against bigger, more athletic, stronger players at his position.
> 
> I personally think he is only successful at the college level because he is playing against mediocre talent almost every game. Let him guard a REAL NBA PF and we will talk. Until then, I would classify Hansbrough as a Najera/Joakim Noah prototype.


And that sucks how, exactly. Najera and Noah are everyday, 20+ minutes a night players. To be honest, I would trade Frye for ether one of those guys. In fact, I would say that Portland really could use someone who plays like that every night without getting the ball. He wouldn't be a starter, more then likely, but for 15 to 20 minutes a night he could come in a be a seriously disruptive force on the floor. If there is a place in the league for a dude like Birdman, there is a place for Psycho T. If he was available at 13th you would have to consider taking him as long as no decent point guards were left.

Frankly, I wish there was more Psycho T in Outlaw, Webster and Frye.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



hasoos said:


> Mario Chalmers is a big time sleeper in my book, I would be happy to pick him up.



yeha in the 2nd round...early 30s pick


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



LittleAlex said:


> And that sucks how, exactly. Najera and Noah are everyday, 20+ minutes a night players. To be honest, I would trade Frye for ether one of those guys. In fact, I would say that Portland really could use someone who plays like that every night without getting the ball. He wouldn't be a starter, more then likely, but for 15 to 20 minutes a night he could come in a be a seriously disruptive force on the floor. If there is a place in the league for a dude like Birdman, there is a place for Psycho T. If he was available at 13th you would have to consider taking him as long as no decent point guards were left.
> 
> Frankly, I wish there was more Psycho T in Outlaw, Webster and Frye.


While I agree with some of what you said, I don't like him to the degree that you do. He's one of the players I'm very interested in, but I don't know if I'd take him at 13. While it'd be nice to see Webster, Frye, and Outlaw be a bit more intense at times, they have improved at least some this season. I don't think it will be as big of an issue when the team has Oden in the middle either.

Also, I wouldn't trade Frye for Najera or Noah.

On a different topic, this is all I really have on my draft board right now.

Guys I'd take in the lottery:
1. Derrick Rose
2. Russel Westbrook
3. Jerryd Bayless
4. Eric Gordon
5. Michael Beasley
6. OJ Mayo
7. Kevin Love
8. Danillo Gallinari
9. Nicolas Batum
10. Anthony Randolph

Rose is amazing, Westbrook is agreat fit for us. I don't know a ton about the two Euros, and haven't been thoroughly impressed from what I've read. I also have doubts about how they'd fit here. I'm not a GM though.

Guys I'd take, or think hard about later (interest partially based on where they'd be available):
1. DJ Augustine
2. Mario Chalmers
3. Courtney Lee
4. Tyler Hansborough
5. Chris Douglas-Roberts
6. Donte Green
7. Kyle Weaver
8. Demarcus Nelson
9. Sean Singletary


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I said a few months back that I didn't want to jump on the Westbrook bandwagon unless I saw him carry his good play into the tournament -- I wanted to see if the cream would rise. RW did that in spades. He can run the break, he's a very good defender, can finish at the rim, and is a freak athletically. He didn't do a whole lot to slow Rose down head to head, but he didn't get abused either when they matched up head to head. I think he'd be a perfect compliment ... the trouble is you have to wonder if one of the 12 teams likely to pick ahead of us won't see that too.

My list would probably go something like this and doesn't account for our actual projected draft position:
1. Rose (pipe dream)
2. Westbrook
3. Beasley (incredibly talented, but probably not a great fit for a team still trying to rehab its image)
4. Mayo
5. Batum
6. Anthony Randolph
7. Kevin Love
8. Eric Gordon
9. Lester Hudson (though I don't think he'd be a worthy lotto pick)
10. Donte Green.

Hopefully KP will be able to turn our 1st rounder, a plethora of 2nd round picks, and 2nd and 3rd tier players into draft day gold.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> My list would probably go something like this and doesn't account for our actual projected draft position:
> 1. Rose (pipe dream)
> 2. Westbrook
> *3. Beasley (incredibly talented, but probably not a great fit for a team still trying to rehab its image)*
> ...


what did Beasley ever do wrong? He sort of looks rough around the edges and he seems a bit cocky, but I'm not aware of actual problems. Then again, image can equal perception as we are well aware from the derided Jailblazer bleep. Sportswriters are a lazy bunch.

also I think it's sort of wierd all of the top 10 prospect lists by posters who don't have him anywhere. Dude is pretty good...

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



STOMP said:


> what did Beasley ever do wrong? He sort of looks rough around the edges and he seems a bit cocky, but I'm not aware of actual problems. Then again, image can equal perception as we are well aware from the derided Jailblazer bleep. Sportswriters are a lazy bunch.
> 
> also I think it's sort of wierd all of the top 10 prospect lists by posters who don't have him anywhere. Dude is pretty good...
> 
> STOMP


I read a couple of articles from papers back east (can't remember which) and they basically mentioned a few tagging incidents, some stupid pranks, and a general lack of maturity ... not saying its anything on the order of a Qyntel Woods or other past Jailblazer antics, but it did raise some concerns.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

HIs attitude on the floor.

Here is what NBADraft said about him:



> Maturity. Some feel that he has an attitude problem, and lacks the discipline to be coached





> He occasionally coasts through entire games… There is a theory that he is so much better than his competition that he gets bored … Incredibly, he will literally walk through warm-ups and appear to play at less than half speed,





> From watching him play, you would think that he has a bad attitude, though his coaches say he is a hard worker in practice





> Can get frustrated when things aren't going well, needs maturity, mental toughness ... Play can become lazy and unfocused at times


I think stuff like that are what he is talking about. Maybe a little Zach Randolph in him.



STOMP said:


> also I think it's sort of wierd all of the top 10 prospect lists by posters who don't have him anywhere. Dude is pretty good...


true, I think the logic behind that is that if we were to trade up that high to get a player, it would be Rose and not Beasly. Also considering how he would fit on this team. With Oden and Rudy coming, we would need a PG much more than a SF/PF hybrid.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Besides Rose and Beasley........There are about 6 other guys on the draft boards that I would be excited to get and most of them are a couple years away from helping. Granted I don't know much about the others because they are either too young or play in Europe, but seriouly is anyone excited about guys like Gallinari, Batum, McGee, Jordan, or Randolph. I would take the Pac 10 boys of Mayo,Bayless and Westbrook because they are all great athletes and can play some D (Where the verdict is still out on Rudy and Koponen)Love, Lopez and Gordon look to be solid as well. But this draft looks like a crap shoot. We need to be in the top 8.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*


It only took me about 100 times to get it. I was bored and had some time to kill while capturing video.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> HIs attitude on the floor.
> 
> Here is what NBADraft said about him...


those speculations were written midway through his senior year in HS. Maybe I missed something, but I've seen nothing that substantiates these concerns since he's hit college. Somewhat like *OJ* Mayo, I think he he may be having his book judged by it's cover because he doesn't look/act like Johnny All American. 

STOMP


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Watching Carl Landry, Paul Milsap, and Jason Maxiell in this draft, these are the type of players we need off the bench.

Mark my words, this years Milsap/Landry/Maxiell is *Richard Hendrix*. U

If we can't trade up, I would support trading down to get Hendrix. The guy is strong as an ox and on top of that he has a very high basketball IQ. 

We have our star players in place, it's time to think about brining in the players who will do the dirty work off the bench.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Nice call on Hendrix, and POR needs a "banger" at PF coming off the bench...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I disagree that we need a banger at PF..we have freaking Joel the Thrilla coming off of the bench, not worried about foul trouble at all. What we need is what we have off of the bench, a outside threat at pf in either Frye or Travis to compliment Joel's inside toughness.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> I disagree that we need a banger at PF..we have freaking Joel the Thrilla coming off of the bench, not worried about foul trouble at all. What we need is what we have off of the bench, a outside threat at pf in either Frye or Travis to compliment Joel's inside toughness.



Except for the small problem that Joel doesn't have the quickness to guard the average PF unless you gave him roller-skates and a tennis racket. :raised_ey


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

and yet we still had trouble rebounding the ball....

Yes, Oden will greatly help that...but a guy like a Hendrix, who could come off the bench score a little inside, rebound and bring some toughness would be very useful...

Both Frye and Outlaw have shown LITTLE in the toughness & rebounding department, but then again I don't expect both to be here next year...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Except for the small problem that Joel doesn't have the quickness to guard the average PF unless you gave him roller-skates and a tennis racket. :raised_ey


thats true, but how many banger types do you want? I think the ideal is to have one bull in the china shop in at a time and see Joel & Greg as more then enough brute force. I like the potential of Joel and Channing as a backup Bigs tandem in part because Channing can spread the court and do a decent enough job guarding most PFs and gathering defensive boards while Joel knocks heads inside.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Well i think that having Joel anchoring the 2nd unit's defense will increase our rebounding a lot.

I think our starting unit will be a good rebounding unit (Brandon is above average for a SG, LMA is not bad for a PF and Oden is really good).

So what concerned me was our 2nd unit, with Outlaw at PF and Frye at C giving up rebounds, which they were. But w/ Joel anchoring it and Frye playing PF, where imo he would excel, i think we will be fine. Outlaw is be a good rebounder for a SF, imo, with his long arms and hops, and the fact that he has experience playing PF.

I think Frye is actually a really nice rebounder, specially for a 2nd unit PF, and Joel is a good rebounder in 1st or 2nd unit.

I think bringing in another PF, when we have Travis and Frye as our backup PFs already, isn't a smart idea. We are trying to consolidate space anyway, and PF and PG are probably our most cluttered positions.

Thats my thoughts on drafting a PF. IDK what we should do in the draft honestly. I think it will depend on what trades (if we make any) happen.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



LameR said:


> Guys I'd take in the lottery:
> 1. Derrick Rose
> 2. Russel Westbrook
> 3. Jerryd Bayless
> ...


i can definately understand drafting rose over beasely, but those other 3 over beasely?! i'm glad that pritchard is a bpa (best player available) type of gm, as far as drafting. bpa after rose is clearly beasely, imo. pritchard would be going against his drafting strategy and losing his mind if he draft those 3 players over beasely.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

If Portland lucks into the 1st pick, take Rose. 

If Portland lucks into the 2nd pick, take Rose if there. If not, take Beasley and, if there are significant concerns about his attitude, move him. 

If Portland lucks into the 3rd pick... well, that's why Pritchard gets the big bucks.  If it were me, though, I'd probably either move the pick or look really hard at the guards (Mayo, Gordon, Bayless, and Westbrook).


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



PorterIn2004 said:


> *When* Portland lucks into the 1st pick, take Rose.


fixed.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



BuckW4GM said:


> fixed.


That's certainly what people will be saying all over the country _if_ it happens that way. :biggrin:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



BuckW4GM said:


> i can definately understand drafting rose over beasely, but those other 3 over beasely?! i'm glad that pritchard is a bpa (best player available) type of gm, as far as drafting. bpa after rose is clearly beasely, imo. pritchard would be going against his drafting strategy and losing his mind if he draft those 3 players over beasely.


That was taking into account what would be needed to be in a position to draft that player. I wouldn't trade up to the second spot to get Beasley. It'd cost too much for a player that I don't know would work well with this team.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



PorterIn2004 said:


> That's certainly what people will be saying all over the country _if_ it happens that way. :biggrin:


:laugh: nice!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



LameR said:


> That was taking into account what would be needed to be in a position to draft that player. I wouldn't trade up to the second spot to get Beasley. It'd cost too much for a player that I don't know would work well with this team.


gotcha. in that case, i'm not sure if i'd move up. depends on what we'd have to give up, of course. after rose and beasely, there's not much of separation in talent, imo.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> I don't think so. He was thought to be a good defender, but Rose worked him over. Rose was an NBA test for Darren and he showed he can't guard the big guards. He is good in the passing lanes, but I am not sold on his overall point guard skills.


Wow, what a complete bull sh*t fabrication this is. This post is a prime example of why you should never listen to someone who looks at stat sheets instead of watching games. Collison had great success against Rose in the game. It was Westbrook that was completely worked over by Rose in that game. At times it didn't even look like Westbrook was even attempting to get in front of Rose, but instead just ran half speed the entire game. Rose did his damage while Westbrook was "defending" him. In my opinion Westbrook simply knew he was outmatched so he didn't even try. Collison did well when he was defending. 

By the way Collison already said he was staying for his senior year.


And can someone please explain the logic of coming up with a top 10 list when the Blazers are projected to draft 13th??


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

What are you talking about?

Collison was getting posted up and dominated and even the commentators were saying that they should put Westbrook on him. As soon as Westbrook was on him the commentators said that Rose seems to respect Westbrook's defense more.

collison got owned by Rose, and was a non-factor in teh game. UCLA was much better without him in the line-up with Westbrook running the point.

Kinda like how good they were when Collison got injured and Westbrook took over the PG duties and led the Pac-10 in assists.



> This post is a prime example of why you should never listen to someone who looks at stat sheets instead of watching games. *Collison had great success against Rose in the game*. It was Westbrook that was completely worked over by Rose in that game.


Err... I think you might be the one that didn't watch the game.

Of course Westbrook didn't stop him, as i haven't seen anyone stop him, but he made him start dishing the ball out and gettin' rid of it than scoring, as he was quick enough to stay in front of him. He slowed him down.

Rose is a good post up PG that uses his size. Westbrook is as big as Rose, so he couldn't really post up. Rose got collison in foul trouble posting him up. Rose had 12 FT in the game, and made 11, which is where 11 of his 25 points came from.

Westbrook attacked Rose on offense well, and penetrated at will on him.

That being said, i don't think i'm that high on Westbrook anymore. IDK who Portland should take. If we don't get a top 2 pick (lol) then its probably smartest to use the pick in a trade, imo.

Randolph seems pretty enticing. I think I would probably see if we could trade it to get a SF in the league. A young one that would compliment Roy and play D like Deng or Iguodala.. even Childress.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

i thought neither did a good job defensively against rose, but westbrook did a great job of attacking rose on offense. collison had an aweful game at both ends.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Wow, what a complete bull sh*t fabrication this is. This post is a prime example of why you should never listen to someone who looks at stat sheets instead of watching games. Collison had great success against Rose in the game. It was Westbrook that was completely worked over by Rose in that game. At times it didn't even look like Westbrook was even attempting to get in front of Rose, but instead just ran half speed the entire game. Rose did his damage while Westbrook was "defending" him. In my opinion Westbrook simply knew he was outmatched so he didn't even try. Collison did well when he was defending.
> 
> By the way Collison already said he was staying for his senior year.
> 
> ...


I watched the whole game, Collison looked so horribly bad. It was a good thing he came back to school. It wasn't just that one game either, he was sub-par the whole entire tournament.

FYI, were you "blazed" at the time of either A) watching the game or B) typing this post, because you got everything mixed up.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Here is my current big board...

1. Derrick Rose PG
2. OJ Mayo CG
3. Michael Beasley F
4. Danilo Gallinari SF
5. Eric Gordon CG
6. Jerryd Bayless PG
7. Russell Westbrook CG
8. Anthony Randolph F 
9. Donte Greene SF
10. Nicolas Batum SF
11. Kevin Love PF
12. DJ Augustine PG
13. Brandon Rush SF


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> I watched the whole game, Collison looked so horribly bad. It was a good thing he came back to school. It wasn't just that one game either, he was sub-par the whole entire tournament.
> 
> FYI, were you "blazed" at the time of either A) watching the game or B) typing this post, because you got everything mixed up.


Collison had a pour tournament but he single handidly won the first game. On the other hand Rose had a very disappointing entire season and only showed his potential during the tourney. 

Rose wasn't even the best player on his own team. That would be Chris Douglas-Rogers who carried that team and would be a great fit here. He reminds me of Eddie Jones when he was with the Lakers. Lots of versatility in his game. 

I find it funny you try and mock smoking pot when your post is a gramatical nightmare. That and you thought it was a good idea to make a top ten list when the Blazers are projected to draft THIRTEENTH! :azdaja:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Collison had a pour tournament but he single handidly won the first game. On the other hand Rose had a very disappointing entire season and only showed his potential during the tourney.


Rose was a quickly improving freshman. Collison was an experienced Junior. The only thing Collison does better than Rose is shoot the three. Passing, slashing, defense all belong to Rose.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> And can someone please explain the logic of coming up with a top 10 list when the Blazers are projected to draft 13th??


Because Pritchard has already shown a tendency to move up in the draft. If he's got his eye on someone, the Blazers could put together a pretty nice package even before getting to players currently on the roster (with cash, 2nd rounders, and guys like Freeland and Koponen).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Because Pritchard has already shown a tendency to move up in the draft. If he's got his eye on someone, the Blazers could put together a pretty nice package even before getting to players currently on the roster (with cash, 2nd rounders, and guys like Freeland and Koponen).


I don't understand how we can move up any farther than the #1 pick, which we will get on the 20th.:biggrin:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Rose wasn't even the best player on his own team. That would be Chris Douglas-Rogers who carried that team and would be a great fit here. He reminds me of Eddie Jones when he was with the Lakers. Lots of versatility in his game.


The same was said about Rudy Gay coming out as a freshman. Look how that turned out.



Stay Blazed said:


> I find it funny you try and mock smoking pot when your post is a gramatical nightmare. :azdaja:


You know what I find funny?

"gramatical" is spelled grammatical. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Collison had a pour tournament but he single handidly won the first game. On the other hand Rose had a very disappointing entire season and only showed his potential during the tourney.
> 
> Rose wasn't even the best player on his own team. That would be Chris Douglas-Rogers who carried that team and would be a great fit here. He reminds me of Eddie Jones when he was with the Lakers. Lots of versatility in his game.
> 
> I find it funny you try and mock smoking pot when your post is a gramatical nightmare. That and you thought it was a good idea to make a top ten list when the Blazers are projected to draft THIRTEENTH! :azdaja:


Just get off the short bus, eh?
It was a top 10 list of REALISTIC draft candidates..which is why I left off Beasley on both of my lists and had Hansbrough on my first list before he decided to go back to school.
If all you're gonna do is talk ****, then go troll the o-live boards.
Also, I hate the stupid grammar police comebacks, I mean seriously, how ****ing lame is that? How old are you...? 12?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

There is a 96% chance we stay at 13. We have a .22 chance of landing in the top 3. If our name isnt called at 14 or 13, then we automatically jump into the top 3.



> Lottery Odds
> Miami 250
> Seattle 199
> Minnesota 138
> ...



More odds (I couldnt figure out how to post the graph)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_Draft_Lottery


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> The same was said about Rudy Gay coming out as a freshman. Look how that turned out.


I don't know what you're referring to about Gay, but I thought Gay would be great coming out. He's performing pretty much just as I expected him to at this point. 



> You know what I find funny?
> 
> "gramatical" is spelled grammatical. Just thought I'd point that out.


you know what I find funny? Not knowing the difference between spelling and grammar.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> *Just get off the short bus, eh?*
> It was a top 10 list of REALISTIC draft candidates..


Rose is not a realistic draft candidate. He and Beasley are both untouchable, franchise changing prospects. 



> If all you're gonna do is talk ****, then go troll the o-live boards.


Feel free to take your own advice. 



> Also, I hate the stupid grammar police comebacks, I mean seriously, how ****ing lame is that? How old are you...? 12?


then don't imply that other people are stupid or stoned retarded. You opened yourself up for that one because you wanted to be a dick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is my current big board...
> 
> 1. Derrick Rose PG
> 2. OJ Mayo CG
> ...


Rush won't go that high.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I'm pretty sure the pick will be traded. Likely for Devin Harris.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> I'm pretty sure the pick will be traded. Likely for Devin Harris.


Pretty sure you're pulling stuff out of your ***.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I think the odds of gettin' Harris are the same of us getting Rose.

Both would require trading a part of the big 3 (or gettin' really lucky for Rose), imo.

NJ would be foolish to part with him unless they are going to be getting back some nice value, as he is one of the best young PGs in the NBA. Probably a top 5 under 25 PG.

A lot of us here have gone through the Harris phase.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



MrJayremmie said:


> I think the odds of gettin' Harris are the same of us getting Rose.
> 
> Both would require trading a part of the big 3 (or gettin' really lucky for Rose), imo.
> 
> ...


Devin Harris is a very realistic possibility. New Jersey only took him and his contract because Kidd was demanding a trade. They are a rebuilding team and need expiring contracts and young players with small contracts. Harris could be had without the big three just like almost happened. Chad Ford said KP was desprately trying to get Harris and would try again once the season ended. 

New Jersey would have rather had Jack, Webster and the pick than Harris and his contract back then and nothings changed since then. 

I'm not sure where all the Harrs misinformation is coming from on the board.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

What kind of info on Harris do you have?

We know that KP was desperately going after Harris during the deadline and it didn't work out. Then NJ got a young PG that they needed and excelled. Marcus Williams didn't work out for them, and it looks like Harris is their PG of the future, and one of, if not the main player they are building around.

I don't see him as a realistic possibility anymore.

They are rebuilding a team... so why would you trade away a 23 or 24 year old PG who is one of the best in the NBA under 25? That is exactly what you build around.

The only reason we almost got Harris w/o giving up the big three was because it was a 3-way deal and Dallas was mighty desperate to get Kidd for a title push, and would (and did) overpay for Kidd by trading away their future star to NJ, who now has their future star.

There are a lot of one-sided trades on this board that suggest we should trade 2nd rounders, euro's and bench players for very talented young starters. It doesn't work like that. Harris is very valued in NJ, and just the type of player they need over there to build around. I don't see how we could give them equal value for a player like Harris, as we don't have anyone like that beside the big 3, or a package of Outlaw, Rudy, Jack, Webster, 13th pick.. or somethin like that along with taking back some horrid contracts.



> New Jersey would have rather had Jack, Webster and the pick than Harris and his contract back then and nothings changed since then.


That was just a rumor.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Dude. You really have absolutley no idea what you are talking about. Harris could likley land a top 5-7 pick in this draft. You claim NJ needs young players but fail to mention Devin is a top 3-5 PG under 25. He is viewed in Jersey much like Roy or LMA are viewed in Portland. He is the current cornerstone of their rebuilding process. 

Spend a bit longer on the board before you claim to properly assess the trade value of a often talked about prospect in your 6th post.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Dude. You really have absolutley no idea what you are talking about. Harris could likley land a top 5-7 pick in this draft. You claim NJ needs young players but fail to mention Devin is a top 3-5 PG under 25. He is viewed in Jersey much like Roy or LMA are viewed in Portland. He is the current cornerstone of their rebuilding process.
> 
> Spend a bit longer on the board before you claim to properly assess the trade value of a often talked about prospect in your 6th post.


I know exactly what I'm talking about. Its you with your made up bs claim of Harris being NJ's Roy who's obviously confused. NJ got Harris because he was the only thing they could get with their back against the wall. They didn't want his contract and still likely do not. Dallas is the only reason we didn't end up with Harris and now NJ can get the players they want without Dallas vetoing it. 

But of course you know far more than Chad Ford. Ego much?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Devin Harris is a very realistic possibility. New Jersey only took him and his contract because Kidd was demanding a trade. They are a rebuilding team and need expiring contracts and young players with small contracts. Harris could be had without the big three just like almost happened. Chad Ford said KP was desprately trying to get Harris and would try again once the season ended.
> 
> New Jersey would have rather had Jack, Webster and the pick than Harris and his contract back then and nothings changed since then.
> 
> I'm not sure where all the Harrs misinformation is coming from on the board.


They are rebuilding. Devin Harris is one of the main guys that they're rebuilding with. It wouldn't make sense for them to get rid of highly touted young point guard who is already proven himself in the league.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Rose is not a realistic draft candidate. He and Beasley are both untouchable, franchise changing prospects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get upset because you got called out on your post. 
It was painfully obvious that Collision couldn't stick with Rose. Rose blew by Westbrook once or two, but for the most part, Rose respected Westbrook and mainly attacked Darren.
Also, its called potential and Rose started to reach his potential as the season wore on. It was no fluke he came on strong day by day at Memphis.
Also, the logic that he wasn't even the best player on his college team is very flawed logic. DJ White was Indiana's best player but Eric Gordon is the far superior prospect.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



> _Has tremendous strength at the power forward position … Possesses sound post moves and excellent touch around the basket … A beast who loves contact inside the paint … Physically dominant forward who uses his size and girth to overpower opponents … Fights for position and understands how to box out and use his lower body strength to get rebounds … Has solid athletic ability and a nose for scoring … Possesses excellent hands and good touch within 10 feet of the basket … A solid passer, with good vision who plays unselfishly … Has a huge wingspan giving him extra length and making him a solid shot blocker at the college level ..._


 NBAdraft.net

Richard Hendrix, who had a great season, is one of the most underrated players in this draft.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I like Hendrix, but I also like the idea of having a bench PF/C combo consisting of a finness & power player. That is Frye/Joel right now. Adding Hendrix means a logjam.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

NBADraft.Net finally has us taking Russell Westbrook! Eric Gordon at 12..it would be sick if he fell to us, talk about buying low..reminds me a lot of Thad Young's stock last year.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Holy cow...

Who would you guys choose if both Gordon and Westbrook were available?

I think it would depend how their workouts went for me. If Gordon shows some PG skills and defensive skills i'd take him, as i think he is an amazing prospect if he can turn into a combo guard at 6'4 rather than a pure SG.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I would definatley take Eric Gordon. Offensivley, he is light years better than Westbrook. Defensivley, although not as pesky, he is still very good for a Frosh. He really knows how to use his bulk to bother the guy he's defending. 

Here is another name to think about in the high 2nd round. Victor Claver, a 6'10 SF out of Brazil. He could be a real steal. Reminds me alot of Rashard Lewis meets Andre Blatche.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I would take Gordon in a heartbeat. He reminds me a lot of Gilbert Arenas, except he looks to pass a little bit more and is a better defender. If he fell to us that would be a steal of a pick.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I think that, if most guys stay in the draft, the Blazers will have over a 50% chance of landing one of Westbrook, Gordon and Gallinari. Its just a hunch, and I would be more than happy if we ended up with any of those 3.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Yea. If we just sit at 13 and draft there (unlikely i guess) and we landed Gordon or Westbrook, that would be a steal, imo.

My favorite other than Rose is Randolph, who i think will be awesome.

I think the CLippers at around #6 will probably trade down if they don't land a top 3 and Mayo isn't around at their pick. That would probably be a possible scenerio to grab anyone like Gillinari or someone like that.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

i truthfully think we will trade our 1st rounder in some way and only have 1 second rounder on our roster next year


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

I think Pritchard will either trade up or trade down but that either way the Blazers will be adding a 1st rounder.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

and what about the 2nd rounders???


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*



dwood615 said:


> and what about the 2nd rounders???


I'd guess Pritchard actually uses one to increase the Blazers roster and that the others are used in trade, if only for future picks -- he'll want the ability to still add to the team through the draft when we're two or three years out and it's more clear what the needs are.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

I think once we win the draft lotto Tuesday and get the 1st pick of the draft again we'll probably keep the draft pick.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

Unless Portland picks 1 or 2 the pick will be traded for a vet.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

I think Lester Hudson will be the only player we get for ourselves in the draft. We may draft him by trading down, working a trade with another team or with an early second, but I think he will be steal along the lines of Terry Porter. His troubled past and perseverence is exactly the character this team needs next. Our players are all from big schools that have had success. Time to bring in a low risk, high reward player.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

I think Pritchard will parlay a player or 2 (basically anyone outside of Oden, Roy, Aldridge and Rudy), our 13th pick and a 2nd rounder a two to move UP in the draft and select a player he has targeted....

He has done it before, and POR has all of the tools (13th pick, future 1st, multiple high round 2nd picks, including 2 of the top 6, and multiple young players)...to make this happen...

We don't need a ton of more players...but I think that the chance of adding one more top 10 pick to this roster of players is too much for Pritchard to pass up on, b\c chances are very good that POR doesn't end up with this low of a draft pick for quite some time...so they should make the most of it...

I also wouldn't be surprised with POR somehow nabbing a late 1st to take a flyer on a player....


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

My gut is that the wheeling and dealing with continue with KP. The guy prepares all season for draft day, and I bet we'll see at least three trades made with picks/players and such. 
We just have so many assets that something good will be done with either getting a veteran banger down low or Jose Calderon or something like that. I know I can't wait for draft day.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Maybe we need another thread about the 08 draft??*

So who would you guys pick or would you trade. What are your feelings on Kevin Love if all the good PG are gone?:biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

I expect a trade involving the 13th pick...but I am at a loss as to what it will be.

I *hope* we deal the 13th and a couple of our useful but expendable players (EG Jack) to move up in the draft. 

I'm afraid that KP will get impatient and deal youth for experience. The team needs to keep their collective eyes on the ball, and not be seduced by a short-term fix.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Maybe we need another thread about the 08 draft??*

I am a firm believer in taking the BPA. If that happens to be Love, so be it. I am not a big fan, but he should be at least as good as Frye.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

It wouldn't surprise me to see either Jack or Outlaw gone at the conclusion of draft day, or even Blake for that matter (if it did bring in a veteran PG). But I think we need to show Rudy we're committed to him (by getting rid of Jack) before he comes, when can he sign his contract?

If we do pick around 13 (or move up a little by adding Jack, second round picks, etc.)
I would like to take a flyer on *Nicolas Batum* (if Outlaw or Webster is gone). He's a little ways from development, but is still very young, and we can take our time with him and not play him this year (while Jones fills in some vet leadership for us off the bench before he expires). He can help with defense and out in transition, and seems like he'll be a steady role player in the long run.

In the second round I'd love to grab *Bryce Taylor*, he can be our James Jones (at best) in a couple of years, or fade off into oblivion. But I like his attitude, shot, and hustle, and I think Nate would too.

let's say hypothetically Blake and Outlaw are dealt for a vet PG, and Jack is used to move up in the draft...

(Calderon, Miller, etc.)/Rodriguez/Koponen
Roy/Rudy/Taylor
Webster/Jones/Batum
Aldridge/Frye/Mcroberts
Oden/Pryzbilla/Freeland

I like the mix of youth, experience, and potential a lot.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*



Oldmangrouch said:


> I expect a trade involving the 13th pick...but I am at a loss as to what it will be.
> 
> I *hope* we deal the 13th and a couple of our useful but expendable players (EG Jack) to move up in the draft.
> 
> I'm afraid that KP will get impatient and deal youth for experience. The team needs to keep their collective eyes on the ball, and not be seduced by a short-term fix.



but at the same time he is on a contract as well and he doesnt wanna wait 5 years for his moves to take affect...ya know??

he too needs to show results


i think trading our pick and an unwanted player or two(jack...sergio...webster??) for a vet is a great idea especially if its a great point guard(calderon) or small forward(desmond mason???...nocioni???...q rich maybe???)


anyways i think trading our 13 and jack/webster for a player like calderon or mason or noc is a great trade for us


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*



darkhelmit54 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see either Jack or Outlaw gone at the conclusion of draft day, or even Blake for that matter (if it did bring in a veteran PG). But I think we need to show Rudy we're committed to him (by getting rid of Jack) before he comes, when can he sign his contract?
> 
> If we do pick around 13 (or move up a little by adding Jack, second round picks, etc.)
> I would like to take a flyer on *Nicolas Batum* (if Outlaw or Webster is gone). He's a little ways from development, but is still very young, and we can take our time with him and not play him this year (while Jones fills in some vet leadership for us off the bench before he expires). He can help with defense and out in transition, and seems like he'll be a steady role player in the long run.
> ...



i like the idea of moving up for batum or something but i think batum could fall to us too so it may not be worth it to trade up

and i dont like the idea of trading blake and jack...then we only have sergio to back up at the point...he is still a year away in my eyes...maybe im wrong but thats my opinion

taylor with our late 2nd is good 


but i dont like trading BOTH jack and blake

either,or IMO...especially if we get rid of outlaw too

blake/jack/outlaw>calderon/taylor/batum


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*

We are going to get the No. 3 pick in the lottery, then trade that pick and other assets either for Rose or another PG (example: Calderon). Even if we meet the odds and pick at 13, I think Kmurph has it right. Deals will be done, and we'll be a better team when the dust settles.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: What does your gut feeling say about the 08 draft???*



dwood615 said:


> i like the idea of moving up for batum or something but i think batum could fall to us too so it may not be worth it to trade up
> 
> and i dont like the idea of trading blake and jack...then we only have sergio to back up at the point...he is still a year away in my eyes...maybe im wrong but thats my opinion


Sergio was a fine backup in his rookie year (remember back then) when he had players like Aldridge, Jones (Fred), Pryzbilla, Magloire, and others who could set picks, shoot, and move around (between all of them). He'd look a lot better next to Rudy, Pryzbilla, Frye, and others than Jack and Outlaw.

[QUOTE =dwood615;5493578]

blake/jack/outlaw>calderon/taylor/batum[/QUOTE]

yeah but...
Calderon(or other)/Batum/Aldridge being used on the break/Frye getting minutes/development time for Rudy and Sergio/Taylor
>>>>
Blake/Jack/Outlaw


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm not as pumped about this years draft. I mean, with all the talk of dealing the pick, it's kinda lame. I liked the good ol' days of trading for multiple picks on raft day! It just makes the summer that much longer


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

nbadraft.net has us taking Eric Gordon @ 13, now that would get me excited about the draft! He can guard the one's while being allowed to play off the ball and wreak havoc on opposing defenses. Really, outside of Rose, Gordon and Westbrook are the 2 I really want. Please keep the pick to get them!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Assuming we are picking at 13, what is everyone's top 10 draft board?
> It can be a realistic draft board of who will be there or it can be best player available or a hybrid mix.
> *
> 1-Derrick Rose*
> ...


8 Day before Draft Updated Big Board

#1- Derrick Rose
Pipe Dream. No ifs ands or buts about it.

#2- Russell Westbrook
Looks like we need to move up to the upper half of the lotto to get him. I'd target NY's pick and offer to take back a bad contract.

#3- Eric Gordon
The same could be said about him as Westbrook. If he is our guy, I think going after the Clipps pick should do it.

#4- OJ Mayo
See Derrick Rose, except the reason we won't get him is KP doesn't like him.

#5- Jerryd Bayless
The board really drops off after Mayo. I am not a huge fan of Bayless' game, but he would be BPA here for me and fill a void, so I'd go for it.

#6- Anthony Randolph
I like him because he wouldn't command minutes right away and we could stash him on our roster until he is ready to break out. I love versatile players and his upside is incredible.

#7- Joe Alexander
I wasn't big on him until I heard his work ethic. It would suck to get him in a way, because Marty and Jones would have too be dealt in order to make room for him, but I still think he has room to improve.

#8-DJ Augustine
Yes, he's short but I have a feeling about him that he could at least be par to TJ Ford. That alone would be worth it at #13

#9- Michael Beasely
There's no chance we get him either, but he's BPA here. Most think he is top 3, but I just don't think Big Dog V 2.0 will have much success in the L.

10- DeAndre Jordon
He isn't impressing in workouts but he is a project. Like Randolph, we could stash him on the bench, let him grow, and eventually replace the Thrilla a few years down the road.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i'm thinking that if there's any truth to the toronto-suns rumor: tj+17 for diaw, you have to make a play for tj. there's already been tons of tj discussion but if he could be had for a very low cost package (say tj and kapono for raef, 13 and seconds maybe, or tj and baston or whatever to clear the checker when he's off byc june 30th) i think something that has to be considered REALLY hard.

of course, tj's not perfect but, imo, he's miles better than any draft point not named rose and will be able to step in and help guide the team to the playoffs immediately. another beauty is that no rotation players are even touched, not even promising projected rotation players like rudy

the diaw deal could be bunk like the barbosa one. but i think you have to at least call on this one and see if something's doable don't you?

if not, i think you just take the guy highest rated on your board regardless of the position they play and then auction him off. i just don't see a lot of guys cracking the top 6-7 rotation and there's so much youth to develop as is. 

wings would have to beat our brandon, rudy, martell, outlaw. bigs will have to beat out oden, aldridge, 'billa, frye. -- who's really going to pass them? and its not like they're over the hill vets.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd rather just roll the dice on DJ than go after TJ. Ford just has way too many ?'s about his health. One bad fall, and he could be done for.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Tj's not much of an outside shooter, and his injury history also gives me pause. Augustin is as yet an unproven commodity in the NBA, but if you're looking strictly at contracts and long term potential Ford vs. Augustin seems to favor DJ ... especially with Ford's spinal condition.


----------

